# Permanent water proof fabric glue



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I need a source of permanent, water proof, fabric glue to use when I recover sewing machine cases.
It needs to be tacky so it will hold the fabric to the wooden case as it dries, but not so grabby the fabric can't be adjusted.

Something that's brush on rather than spray if possible.

I used the spray contact glue on the last cases and although it worked I didn't like the results.

Can somebody point me to such a product?

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I bought some waterproof modpodge glue to repair a machine case, but have not tried it yet. I don't know if it would work to be sitting in water, but it's suppose to handle getting wet occasionally without being an issue.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I use the Elmer's Carpenters wood glue for repairs. That stuff is really good.

But for putting the fabric on it's too thick and solidifies too quickly.

Joe


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I just finished the bottom of a Kenmore box. I used the same spray contact cement I used before and as before, it made a mess. 
I really need some brush on type glue, doesn't anyone have any ideas other than modpodge stuff????


Joe


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Can you thin out the Elmer's with water? Which would basically yield the modge podge, I think.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Chixarecute,

I don't know. Might be able to. Need to make a trip to the hardware store for some supplies so I'll be checking for something there.
In the dark dusty recesses of my pea brain I have a memory of someone using a brush to put glue on something to put fabric on it. But that's all I can bring up.

I wonder if wall paper glue will work?

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

wall paper glue is VERY water soluble. I've put up and taken down a lot of wallpaper over the years. 

I'm wondering if wood glue would work. Can only thin a bit, but it is very waterproof when tried. I'm talking the water based glue, not the urethane based stuff. The wood glue we work with can be spread very thin. When wet it is easily cleaned up with water but not when dry.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've used Aquaseal to fix my neoprene chest waders. It's about $10 a tube but it works great and it stays flexible after drying. It's also used on diving suits.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll have to buy a new jug of the Elmers wood glue to try thinning it out. Might just work.

fishhead,
That sure would be water proof 

Joe


----------

